# Lizzie Mae Feed



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm feeding this now.I used to get it occasionally but had to travel 120 miles round trip- to get it,but a club member gets it by the ton now and sells it to members at a very reasonable price.It's a quality feed and Super Clean and my birds do good on it.I've fed Brown's for years but got it from 3 different feed dealers last year and 5 out of 6 bags were Very Dusty,so no more Brown's.Talked to other flyers who also complained of their Brown's being dusty.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks good. Some others on here have used it. I believe spirit wings has mentioned it before. Looks clean.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

what the cost?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Cost depends on the mix. And if there is a delivery charge. I'd say on average you're looking at $18-$25 for 50lb bag.

I've been using them for 6 months or so now. I got fed up with the weevils and dust in the local feed store mix (but it was CHEAP at $14). The Lizzie Mae feed is beautiful stuff and so very clean. 

I wanted a custom mix and they will do that for you if you order by the ton. Customer service is good, too. My custom mix ends up being around $23. I don't have a lot of birds so the feed lasts for me and at a lower volume the price difference is worth it.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Feed*

I use the feed here in Charlotte NC. Don't like the amount of milo it has ( To High )


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

16.25/11% and up to 21.00.I'll switch to a higher protein when breeding season comes.


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

I just buy a bag off it rom jollyes


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Great feed....My AU club here in WVa,orders it 2 x per year...Cost is VG,and the feeds are all clean and fresh....Alamo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

want to chime in on this feed... it is the cleanest I have bought, it is from an omish family company. If you can get it I would recommend it if you feed grains. also if one has a wildbirds unlimited near them they may order it for you when they order their other seeds and grains, just have to check. or call the rep to see if someone near orders from them and they can connect you. they have several blends..here is a link.
http://www.lizziemaesbirdseed.com/1-lizzie-mae-pigeon-products.htm


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

There are no feed stores that carry this type of feed near me. I usually use Moyer and it's pretty clean.


----------

